
Ask HN: How to go about asking for VC funding? - tombert
I have a prototype for a project that I would like to sell, and I was curious to the steps involved with getting a funding from angels and&#x2F;or VCs.<p>I don&#x27;t know that my project is big enough or interesting enough to get something like YC to fund it (though I do have a plan to monetize it), but I was curious to what people here would recommend in regards to getting seed money?  Do you just call up a firm to request a meeting?  Do I have to &quot;know someone&quot; and get a meeting that way?
======
oblib
Apply to YC Startup School :
[https://www.startupschool.org/](https://www.startupschool.org/)

You'll learn everything you need to know and have a chance to get funded and
show your project to VC investors.

